# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Çunat brun apo bjond?!

## Erjona Tole

pa daleni cik ju cunat e forumit, se na keni mbajtur shume ne goje ne gocave, ja te fillojme dhe ne me thashetheme per ngjyra flokesh :P

ps: Une preferoj cunat brun, sepse kane  tipare te zeza, dhe te theksuara. çunat bjond s'me terheqin fare, sado tipare te bukura te kene..

----------


## BarBie_GirL

Erjona edhe une brunet i preferoj me shume
Sidomos zheshkanet vdesss  :buzeqeshje:  
Kurse bjondet pfffffffff i dont like them (no ofends)
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erjona Tole

Babrie girl, e shof une , qe ne te dyja do i kthejme gjithe cunat bjonda ne bruna , edhe do na genjejne syte pastaj..apo cudia me e madhe tre dite ndodh..se pastaj i shofim rrenjen e flokut  :perqeshje:

----------


## dionea

Edhe mua me pelqejne shume brunet.

----------


## Lolita Bonita

BRUNET JANE ME SEKSI NDERSA BJONDET DUHET TE JENE SHUME TE BUKUR QE TE ME PELQEJNE. :i hutuar:

----------


## Klarita

BRUNET

----------


## Eve

brun me pelqen me shume, por ka edhe bjond qe jan shume simpatik!

----------


## EL_NiNiO

ej un jam Brun biles floket sterr te zeza  :perqeshje: 
looool perfitoni nga rasti pra :P j/k

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

neqoftese ka tipare te bukura, atehere preferoj dhe bjondëd dhe brunët  :ngerdheshje:  :P

----------


## velsa

brunet preferoj ne pergjithesi, jane terheqes dhe seksipil

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

Zeshkanet... Djemte me flok te
zinje, po keshtu sterr (lol) jane
me 'cute' ashtu  :perqeshje:

----------


## ice_storm

> _Postuar më parë nga Sirena_E_Vogel_ 
> *Zeshkanet... Djemte me flok te
> zinje, po keshtu sterr (lol) jane
> me 'cute' ashtu *


ata si puna ime eeeee???????? looooooool  :perqeshje: 

ku krahasohen zeshkanet me brunet.

Zeshkanet jane Nr: 1

----------


## maz

> _Postuar më parë nga Ervisa_ 
> *brun me pelqen me shume, por ka edhe bjond qe jan shume simpatik!*


Un preferoj brunat,shum dark me sy jeshil ose bojqelli po kam pa 1 bjond moj Ervisa,skandinav qe mka heq petllen  hehehehe

----------


## Eve

> _Postuar më parë nga maz_ 
> *Un preferoj brunat,shum dark me sy jeshil ose bojqelli po kam pa 1 bjond moj Ervisa,skandinav qe mka heq petllen  hehehehe*



hahahaha te marrte dreqi ty moj!  :shkelje syri: 

Keta skandinava jane si tyryrycka, kam pas nje ish-shokun tim skandinav s'ishte ndonje gje kushedi nga pamja por ishte fantastik, me bente shume per te qeshur...)

P.S dhe tani qe me kujtohet me ben per te qeshur!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ice_storm

> _Postuar më parë nga maz_ 
> *Un preferoj brunat,shum dark me sy jeshil ose bojqelli po kam pa 1 bjond moj Ervisa,skandinav qe mka heq petllen  hehehehe*


po pse mi ne shqiptaret nuk benkemi keshtu? loool :perqeshje:  j/k

----------


## Tony Montana

Doni brune juve... te zeza i lyejme floket....doni bjond....bjond i lyejme floket...mos u zini kot sepse ka bojra.... :perqeshje:

----------


## maz

> _Postuar më parë nga Tony Montana_ 
> *Doni brune juve... te zeza i lyejme floket....doni bjond....bjond i lyejme floket...mos u zini kot sepse ka bojra....*


Un i du kshu si ti Tony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maz

> _Postuar më parë nga Ervisa_ 
> *hahahaha te marrte dreqi ty moj! 
> 
> Keta skandinava jane si tyryrycka, kam pas nje ish-shokun tim skandinav s'ishte ndonje gje kushedi nga pamja por ishte fantastik, me bente shume per te qeshur...)
> 
> P.S dhe tani qe me kujtohet me ben per te qeshur! *


Jo ehst vertet shum cute, ka 1 baby face, sy bojqell,phwww. Esht shum posh,mban vetem D&G & Tommy Hilfiger boxers.

----------


## maz

> _Postuar më parë nga ice_storm_ 
> *po pse mi ne shqiptaret nuk benkemi keshtu? loool j/k*



Ju jeni shum te mir po ku tu gjejm pa.  Anglezat jan gay kshu qe te pakten po ngushllohemi me diff nationalities

----------


## Tony Montana

> _Postuar më parë nga maz_ 
> *Un i du kshu si ti Tony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


hahahah edhe une keshtu do i le!!!

----------

